

Where can I find examples of complete AngularJS apps? - tacon
https://harmlesscodingtips.wordpress.com/2015/04/21/where-can-i-find-examples-of-complete-angularjs-apps/

======
SchizoDuckie
You can find my quite heavy live app DuckieTV (think popcorntime/sickbeard for
TV-Shows, but with your own torrent-client) here:

Live demo:
[http://duckietv.github.io/DuckieTV/](http://duckietv.github.io/DuckieTV/)
(v1.0 w.i.p.)

Homepage: [http://duckie.tv/](http://duckie.tv/) (v0.94 latest release)

Source:
[http://github.com/SchizoDuckie/DuckieTV/](http://github.com/SchizoDuckie/DuckieTV/)

It's not just a plain old 'todo' style simple app, but has grown quite big
over the last year and is still a continuous work in progress. Since i'm
working with a team of people that are not angular pro's yet (nor am I, but
I'm getting there) I'm trying to document nearly every js file and it's
functions, so it might be an interesting read :)

Some Features:

\- Translated using angular-translate

\- Uses UI-Router and UI-Router extras for navigation

\- Works on Chrome, Opera, Node-Webkit, Android, iPad(somewhat), Safari

\- Grabs your TV-Show data from Trakt.TV's API and stores it locally to
present you a calendar.

\- Local data storage using custom-built WebSQL framework (therefore webkit
only). Supports auto-db-creation, fixtures, migrations, JS get/set property
Accessors (You can use a db bound object in a template)

\- Cross-domain XHR support detection and auto-fallback to a proxy

\- DOM Parsing from external services to return extrernal sites' data as JS
objects

\- Connects to your local uTorrent / qBittorrent / Tixati / Transmission

\- Autodownloads

\- Sync back watched statusses to Trakt.TV

\- Experimental chromecast integration

\- etc etc etc.

~~~
stevenjohns
The "Click here to turn off your uTorrent ads" link on
[http://schizoduckie.github.io/DuckieTV/](http://schizoduckie.github.io/DuckieTV/)
appears to be broken.

~~~
SchizoDuckie
Thanks! Fixed by adjusting my release notes.

------
merpnderp
I can't show you the code because it is proprietary, but maybe you'll find
this useful.

At my place of work we are in the process of moving over a hundred apps of
differing levels of complexity into a single app suite. Each app is simply a
pluggable module we add to the suite, with user permissions, and it just
works. So far we've moved about 20 apps (and created some new ones) and it is
working great.

My only advice would be to make sure any shared resources between "apps" have
full testing implemented from the beginning.

------
franklovecchio
[https://github.com/franklovecchio/running.budget](https://github.com/franklovecchio/running.budget)

Never completed the linked docs (there are some, though), but there's quite a
bit here if you dig into the source.

~~~
gknoy
Thank you for sharing this! I really liked your explanation of why you made
it. I'm a little lost at how one might go about installing and running it --
I'm sure I'm missing something obvious. I've starred in hope of re-finding
this later.

~~~
cpursley
Yeah, looks awesome. Looking forward to documentation on running it.

~~~
franklovecchio
Thanks!

I guess I'll work on the documentation :)

TLDR for now (pretty standard): npm install, bower install, update the .env
file with creds/specific config, grunt run, foreman start.

~~~
franklovecchio
Updated enough to get you going! Docs linked in the readme.

[https://medium.com/@franklovecchio/3878951179cd](https://medium.com/@franklovecchio/3878951179cd)

------
latchkey
I've got an example seed project [1] for angular that uses the latest ES6
modules specification. I took the approach of not only giving an example of
just an app, but also the entire workflow. Bundling together a bunch of
different technologies to make a really well integrated solution. Most
importantly, testing is treated as a first class citizen.

[1] [https://github.com/lookfirst/systemjs-
seed/](https://github.com/lookfirst/systemjs-seed/)

------
andrewrice
I found this sample application to be a good learning resource:
[https://github.com/lifeentity/chat-app/](https://github.com/lifeentity/chat-
app/)

There's also a corresponding YouTube video that walks you through the
development:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXDVmAwmux8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXDVmAwmux8)

------
aflinik
I'm curious to see real world deployments of Angular based apps, even without
the source code.

FB's React is much younger and we already can see it used in lots of popular
web apps, but given the Angular popularity among the devs there's surprisingly
little.

~~~
jonas21
Do you happen to know of any large React apps with source available? I've been
looking for some.

------
FredDollen
I found this example helpful:
[https://github.com/DanWahlin/CustomerManagerStandard](https://github.com/DanWahlin/CustomerManagerStandard)

------
susi22
Kibana is a pretty big one:

[https://github.com/elastic/kibana](https://github.com/elastic/kibana)

~~~
merb
Kibana doesn't follow the current recommended style guide. However I see both
worlds, Google currently recommends a flat style, like

component_a/ component_a-service.js component_a-controller.js component_b/
component_b-service.js ...

while most people will do: services/ customer-service.js hello-service.js
controllers/ controller_a.js controller_b.js ...

However thats the hardest part of your application, to find the style which
suites your use cases

~~~
SchizoDuckie
Also, for instance in my case, The new code organisation styles didn't come
out until after the whole project was set up and grew fast. Migrating them can
be a PITA.

------
timboslice
[https://github.com/HabitRPG/habitrpg](https://github.com/HabitRPG/habitrpg)

habitrpg.com

------
ziahamza
I wrote a very neat web ui client for managing remote downloads in angularjs.
It has a simple codebase to learn from:

[http://github.com/ziahamza/webui-aria2](http://github.com/ziahamza/webui-
aria2)

------
apertoire
There's a quite complete angularjs + go app from this blog post:
[http://jbrodriguez.io/introducing-
mediabase/](http://jbrodriguez.io/introducing-mediabase/)

------
rch
GridCraft is a relatively full featured spreadsheet app built with Angular.
The source is proprietary though.

[http://gridcraft.com](http://gridcraft.com)

~~~
Trufa
IMHO, you should try to setup some kind of minimal demo that doesn't include
signing up, looks nice on the videos, but I would like to give it spin without
handing out all my personal data.

~~~
rch
Fair point. I know them, but I'm not involved.

------
cpursley
This looks like a great one:

[https://github.com/twostairs/paperwork](https://github.com/twostairs/paperwork)

